# Seal Mission to Yemen compromised?



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

There have been rumblings about the seal mission to Yemen being compromised. Then this AM, I read the following:

Three Sketchy House Intel Staffers Fired During Probe of Security Breach&#8230;.

*Abid Awan, Imran Awan and Jamal Awan*, are three brothers who worked within the IT department for members of the House Permanent Intelligence Committee.

https://theconservativetreehouse.co...affers-fired-during-probe-of-security-breach/


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I didn't have time to research this, but it sounds like the past eight years. Lets not forget Hillary's chief of staff Huma. I think the Obama administration put Muslims in compromising positions. I think they sacrificed Osama Bin Laden to make it look like they really were fighting radical Islam. Then we dropped supplies to ISIS which they said was accidental.


----------



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

Following the raid, Spicer at one of his WH briefings was asked about the timing of the raid & planning. Implying that the administration rushed to a decision. Spicer laid out the timeline: 8 Nov planning started and POTUS approved in early January, but they had to wait for the right moon phase. Therefore the raid was delayed until the beginning of Trump's administration.

Three months of planning and approval, one certainly wonders if the three brothers or other moles released the info. We need a cleansing of our government.

*****************

Al-Qaeda fighters seemed ready for Sunday's deadly Navy SEAL raid in Yemen, a source familiar with the action told ABC News, almost as though they knew the Americans were coming.

On Monday, Davis said there were women among the AQAP fighters who "ran to pre-established positions as though they had trained to be ready and trained to be combatants and engaged with us."

http://abcnews.go.com/International/al-qaeda-fighters-yemen-ready-seal-raid-source/story?id=45177216


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The media is only letting out very little on this.... Well the main stream media.

They want to make it look like a failure of the new administration.

I am not going to say anything on how Trump is the best and what not... I just want to point out now how one sided the media is in our nation.

I mean you can go on and on. Also how they like to "jump the gun" and point out racism, discrimination, conservative wrong doing.... ASAP but will never let all the facts play out. They want the "shock and awe" and then let social media go wild. But then when three weeks later and all the facts are out. You don't hear of a retraction or a new article saying the true facts.

Now back to this story and how the media played it out and so did the "protesters" on how Trump and the new Administration screwed up. If people had half a brain they would know military actions don't just happen in a week or two. They need months of planning. Just like how this one is playing out.... 3 months of planning, approved by Obama, and had to wait because of an unseen situation. Yet everyone blames Trump. :eyeroll:

And before people say I wouldn't be saying this if it was reversed... .you are wrong. You can see where I have given dems credit for things and how I have repeatedly said you need to look back years to see how things are screwed up.... housing.. not all Bush's fault... look at what Clinton Administration or what Congress did back then.... Financial collapse... Same...and etc. You can even go back to Bush #1 and see stuff he did that was good and bad. :bop:


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I try read close to everything on every website, FOX to even sometimes MSNBC. LOL. 
My impression is that so far the only website that is blaming anyone, or even hinting atblame is this one! And of course the source of this very questionable thing from a right wing ultra conservative make up and throw **** or at least spin it, website! So far I haven't even seen anything on FOX and you can bet your left nut they'd be all over it! (The story, not your nut!). Lying here flat on back in a hospital bed gives me lots of looking around time. 
There's probably a billion sources of possible leaks from an operation like this, so who knows!?! No doubt it'll be the Dems and Liberals!everyone knows that! Ill leave appropriate investigations and stuff to the military, CIA, or whomever, even if they are unpatriotic and treason like according to our new leader! Twitter says so, so it must be correct! Yep get accurate info from Facebook, Twitter, Upwirthy, Liberanewspage.com, upworthy, ad nauseum. All those stupid right and left wing websites! Ugh!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

HH... I saw it right away on MSNBC about how the attack was a "failure" and how Trump "rushed in"..... This was last week. I cant remember when.

But again it could have been an Opinion piece that new outlets like to pass off as "fact".... both side. :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I see feminist all, they say all over the world, are ticked at Trump because he wants people working in the WH to dress professionally. I don't see anything wrong with dressing professionally, but the big problem is Trump didn't say it. More false news from the left. A little off subject, but just wanted you to see the hypocrisy ----- again.



> Lying here flat on back in a hospital bed gives me lots of looking around time.


 HH I am so sorry to hear your in the hospital. My wife is having vertebrae fused on Feb 21 or we would be visiting our son in Bismarck and I could stop by and see you. If you would not mind sending me your name in a PM I would like to include you in our family prayers, and at men's Thursday morning Bible study prayers. You have been with us so long your like family, and it saddens me your in the hospital.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I agree 100% Chuck. It was mind boggling to me to see any new site lame Trump for a raid' etc. As if he planned it and directed it himself! Typical of the media crap from BOTH sides! It was just as bad when Obama got blasted for everything that happened in any negative fashion! In my previous field of endeavor I wish I had been capable of never making a miscalculation, having a complication, always getting perfect results, etc. Of course Bruce will say I'm a Dratted waskilly Liberal -that's why I wasn't always perfect! On a more serious note I just wish people would stop finger pointing blame every time something doesn't work perfectly as planned.
I still haven't found any mention of these three alleged Muslim Spies on any website. At this juncture I suspect it is just one more anti Muslim fear mongering. Time will tell, but the manufacturers of this kind of story know that in a month or thre when it gets credited the damage has been done and more hate and distrust seeds have been planted. 
Not even a single word on Fox, and if there was even a remote possibility of this being true they'd be all over it. Haven't checked Breitbart, but they are just extreme right wingers like MSNBC.

Bruce, that 500 gr .45 cal bullet looks great! The heaviest Ive used in the .45-70 has been 425 and heaviest in .50-70 is 450. In my 50-70 collection I have a really nice rolling block, barrel pristine, but occasionally will keyhole. Longer and heavier may help. The 45-70 Sharps does Ok, holds a minute of prairie dog out to 75-100 yards.fun,
We snowbird in Lake Havasu. Had a bad disc bulge up in thoracic area, then probably entirely herniated it pulling a fellow UTVer from under his Overturned Razor. Then throwing a shadnet too hard and twisting, etc. Had to get hauled into local ER, the sent down to Mayo Clinic in Scottsdale. They want to treat as conservativeley as possible. Might able to dodge a surgical bullet. I had bought a little airplane in California and had just brought it over, and helped another old fellow out by buying his boat, soon Ive got all the toys, good weather, boat, plane, UTV with 1000's of miles of beckoning desert roads, but can't use them for a while at least! Even have a Havelina tag -season starts a couple of weeks. :rollin: 
Shouldn't complain - other than lousy back everything works OK! Except for my only slightly rat of center brain! Kiddin uBruce! Definitely have to meet u next spring.
Enough rambling.....worse than my usual long winded posts, probably made worse by the Pain killers and stuff.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh man, Bruce. Sorry to hear about your wife. The human back has a terrible design flaws! Not that it's any of my business, but lumbar or cervical? The cervical ones are a lot slicker than years ago. One little incision on the front, using an anterior approach. Everyone I know whoadone seems to have done well andounced back pretty fast!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Habitat Hugger said:


> Oh man, Bruce. Sorry to hear about your wife. The human back has a terrible design flaws! Not that it's any of my business, but lumbar or cervical? The cervical ones are a lot slicker than years ago. One little incision on the front, using an anterior approach. Everyone I know whoadone seems to have done well andounced back pretty fast!


Fifth lumbar if I remember. It's worn down so bad they are taking out the disk above and below to get the facets to match up again. Then four titanium screws with the facets spaced and her bone and cadaver bond ground and glued between the facets. I guess it grows and spaces the facets correctly. Were waiting to see if she has the surgery. She had a procedure she hemorrhaged from last Thursday. She was passed out on the stairway with a trail of blood that looked like a murder scene. Later today she has a hemoglobin test to see if she has recovered enough blood for the surgery.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Hope your wife is doing better with or without any surgery. I was hauled into the ER twice, and though an ER is not a place to take a long term back problem even with a severe new flare up, it's tough for an unknown transient snowbird to find a doc. Urgent cares are ok for some things but again, showing up totally unknown in severe pain takes forever to get your medical history across. With the current Oipid epidemic I think the med industry is going too far the other extreme, denying people at least temporary pain relief. To make a long story short, we returned to Mayo Scottsdale and saw the spine surgeon who rightly could not make a diagnosis without an MTI. So given a few more but stronger alalgesics and arranged an M RI next week.
Talking it over with my wife, we checked out and went directly to the airport?, loaded up on analgesics for the flight and flew home! Finally after fooling around since well before Super Bowl, I got a reasonable nights sleep and now heading out for MEI to see the spine neurosurgeon afterwArds! Hopefully then get any necessary damned surgery and catch a flight to Az as soon as can travel.
One thing about staying Ada red ofNDis that we have excellent qualified physicians and if something suddenly happens unexpectantly records are available, etc. electronic medical records should be great but don't get me going on those!! Hah! 
So how to be back in Az in time to catch some fish, but might miss the Javelina season, or if things go OK might hit the last weekend of it!
Sure hope your good wife does OK. As the neurosurgeon said, nerve root pain/impingement is a real tough thing to treat! No magic medicine, just carpentry to chisel away whatever is putting on reassure! lOL
Pogled your 500 grain .45 cal lead bullets again! One of these days I'll have to see em up close!


----------

